# 2008 Jetta 2.5L varying trouble codes EPC



## gwsmyda (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a problem figuring out what the issue is here. Looking for troubleshooting ideas.

When I started the car, it turned over a few times, and I let go of the key out of habit (usually its a real quick start). I had just drove to the gas station, so the engine was already hot. It started immediately when I tried again, and the EPC and Check Engine lights popped on. I cancelled what I was doing and drove home to scan it. I have a basic scanner, and not VAGCOM.

It had 6 codes:


00768 Rear Heater Core Temp Sensor (g154) implausible
00770 Coolant temp sensor at radiator outlet (g83) sporadic
00772 0.3 Bar oil pressure switch implausible (f22) implausible
12408 Unknown
00802 AC Refrig low pressure switch (f73) sporadic
00262 solenoid valve 3 (n90) no signal

I also checked the oil and saw that is was very low. I wrote down and cleared the codes and drove to pick up some oil. When I got to the parking lot (about 10 min), the engine shut off, and the battery light came on. It would turn over but would not start. After about 15 min, I put in a couple quarts, and it started (with CE and EPC). When I got it home it had 00802 again.

I then got 00802 when I drove it for the first time a few days later. The engine shut off while stopped at an intersection on a highway (after about 10 min of driving). This time it started right up again. Cleared the code and left it at my sister's house a mile away.

Driving it home that night (the last time it was driven) about 10 min in the engine jerks real hard, EPC and CE come on, but it didn't turn off. Got it home and this time it was 00275 ABS outlet valve right rear sporadic.

Any ideas on what to check or do next?


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

Sounds like a voltage supply issues, maybe weak battery, or alternator on its way out.
Ignition switch possible

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

